# I've Been Drivin All Night Hands Wet On The Wheel



## CaboWabo (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## scotts2014se (Jun 14, 2014)

"There's a voice in my head that drives my heel." 

I like the processing and the car but the background needs to be muted.


----------



## CaboWabo (Jun 14, 2014)

It's my baby callin', says, "I need you here"
And it's half past four, and I'm shifting gear 
Thanks Scott I will see what I can do about muting the second car


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 15, 2014)

Just do a quick mask in Photoshop then Gaussian blur.


----------



## CaboWabo (Jun 15, 2014)

I have been trying to understand masking with the blur i will get it with some practice Thank again for all the comments


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 15, 2014)

CaboWabo said:


> I have been trying to understand masking with the blur i will get it with some practice Thank again for all the comments


OK...this is Photoshop...At the bottom of the toolbox at the left side of the window is a little rectangle box with a circle on it. Click that. 

Then go to your brush tool and paint away the object you want to keep sharpened. You can zoom in up to the pixels for accuracy or not, it is your choice. 

Click on Filter at top of the window. Look for blur/Gaussian Blur. Make sure you have the Preview Button checked.

Play with the radius slider and you will be able to determine how much blur you wanted.

Click OK and you are done.

I told you it is quick, didn't I?


----------

